# Another, you don’t see one of these every day



## iceman (Feb 23, 2019)

Has anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 23, 2019)

Crazy...the original Segway ?


----------



## stoney (Feb 24, 2019)

Pretty cool, looks kind of tricky to use.


----------



## skiptooth (Feb 24, 2019)

No never.. how do I hook up my trailer?


----------



## Bryan Akens (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes  I  did  see  one  of  those  years  ago.......I  dont  think  the  one  I  saw  had  a brand  name  on  it  though  and  was  not  made  nearly  as  nice  as  yours  is............Does  it  come  with  an  insurance  policy???


----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2019)

Do I hear a hip breaking ?


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 4, 2019)

Wow. So simple. Very cool.


----------



## morton (Mar 5, 2019)

People have been trying for a long time to one up a bicycle but no one has suceeded.  The basic concept of 2 wheels mounted in a frame, joined by a chain,  and propelled by the circular motion of foot pedaling is the most cost efficient, effort efficient, and safest form of transportation ever invented.  With a bare minimum of maintenance they can perform their task for generations and can go almost anywhere not to mention the benefit of non-impact exercise and the freedom of jumping on your bike just for a fun ride.  Vive la bicicleta!


----------

